# Any of you happier without owning a cell phone?



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

Pete The Lich said:


> When you live in the mid west and it reaches a scorching 90 degrees in early May
> Ice Cream is always good :bored:


Yeah...I need a tornado basement with one of those super huge freezers you store in a basement, full of ice cream. So I can cry and eat Ben and Jerry's when a tornado passes overhead.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

Matthew Nisshoku said:


> LOL no, it isn't xD It's a painting I made of one of my characters. Here's the full version xD Tales of Symphonia is awesome, though 8V *massive Tales fan*


Hey, that's beautiful. Do you do commission drawings by chance? I need someone to draw for my RPG. I can program but can't draw the characters for shit.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

I've come up with a solution.

I got Groove IP app and then a Google Voice. I gave everyone my Google Voice. This way I can talk on the phone for free and people will actually call, because nine times out of ten, people I know won't say asinine things when they are calling or want to hang out. If I don't feel like answering, the call will automatically transcribe in my GMail so I can either avoid the call or call back when I'm ready. I don't like being pressured responding to texts.


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

I just tell everyone that my reception is really poor at my home so hardly anyone bothers me. The people that know reception is ok are the sort that don't bother me anyway.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

I like browsing the internet and talking on this forum with my phone. Without my phone it wouldnt make much difference,no one calls or texts me anyhow so I get a plan that has barely any minutes and just web and data unlimited. if i disappeared from social media,and phone no one would even notice nor have they cared or noticed in the past.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

demigod said:


> I've come up with a solution.
> 
> I got Groove IP app and then a Google Voice. I gave everyone my Google Voice. This way I can talk on the phone for free and people will actually call, because nine times out of ten, people I know won't say asinine things when they are calling or want to hang out. If I don't feel like answering, the call will automatically transcribe in my GMail so I can either avoid the call or call back when I'm ready. I don't like being pressured responding to texts.


Good! Glad you figured something out 

I don't think I could live without a cellphone. Then again I like it with people text me asinine things. I don't reply if I'm not in a good situation to (like driving or at work). My friends understand this and don't flip out over it.
But no cellphones....that is something to think about. I feel addicted to constant communication and social media. I'm not even sure what my life would be if I didn't have a cellphone or the internet. Kind of disturbing.

Technology fast, anyone?


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

A pre-paid flip phone is all I ever used...until I bought a blackberry last summer. I could easily leave the prepaid at home, it never mattered to me. This bloody blackberry is so god damn convenient though, I set it up so I get all my emails from 3 separate accounts going to my phone with customized alerts and stuff so I knew where the messages came from. I honestly can't leave home without it.


----------



## Tasilaedei (May 18, 2013)

I'm 18 and have never owned a cell phone. People think i'm a freak because of this. Here it's common for a 12 year old to own a cell now.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

Dr.Horrible said:


> I like browsing the internet and talking on this forum with my phone. Without my phone it wouldnt make much difference,no one calls or texts me anyhow so I get a plan that has barely any minutes and just web and data unlimited. if i disappeared from social media,and phone no one would even notice nor have they cared or noticed in the past.


That sounds like my plan, heh. I use it for internet and video games. My phone is my portable video game device, I haven't plunked down money for a portable console system since PSP and DS.

EDIT: Oh yeah I use it for GPS and Google Maps too.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

bollocks said:


> A pre-paid flip phone is all I ever used...until I bought a blackberry last summer. I could easily leave the prepaid at home, it never mattered to me. This bloody blackberry is so god damn convenient though, I set it up so I get all my emails from 3 separate accounts going to my phone with customized alerts and stuff so I knew where the messages came from. I honestly can't leave home without it.


I can relate. My mother raised me on Trac Phones because she wanted me to learn early how to be responsible with a cell phone - I was responsible for putting minutes on the Trac Phone and what-not. I never used it. I would be contacting my friends on AIM because during that time period, we weren't exchanging cell phone numbers, we'd talk on AIM and call the house land line if needed. Now I'm addicted to my HTC Android...


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

demigod said:


> How many of you are happier without owning a cell phone? If you don't use one do you have a land line, or use internet as your main form of communication?
> 
> Today I got a new cell phone number. I don't intend to ever tell anyone my number except my mother and places that will need to call me (ex: doctor's office).
> 
> ...


I am careful to whom I give out my number, and ignore my cellphone when I don't want to answer to it. Where did that text go? Oops, it didn't send, or I didn't realize my phone went off. Keeping it on silent or just off can be great.

I feel your pain, though. Ugh.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Leave the house without my phone? Not even once. A modern cell phone is an introvert's best friend.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

I wonder if we should just call them mini computers instead of cell phone.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

demigod said:


> I wonder if we should just call them mini computers instead of cell phone.


The name doesn't really matter; the concept of 'cell phone' is what's morphed over the years. It stands for more and more as people add technological capacity to the basic machine and expect more out of it.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

Flatliner said:


> The name doesn't really matter; the concept of 'cell phone' is what's morphed over the years. It stands for more and more as people add technological capacity to the basic machine and expect more out of it.


True, you're right.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

There's something called cutting people off. Not the phone's fault you met a sucky person.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

I love my phone for the sole reason that i get things done with it,
I make my appointments,
I get my friends in order,
It adds to my life,
But I don't have it on at all xD

I only have it on when I wake up and before I go to bed xD


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> There's something called cutting people off. Not the phone's fault you met a sucky person.


No shit Sherlock.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

demigod said:


> No shit Sherlock.


Coming from the person who thought he needed to get rid of his phone so people would not contact him.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Coming from the person who thought he needed to get rid of his phone so people would not contact him.


Lol I'm not a guy.

I say no shit sherlock for pointing out the obvious. It isn't the cell phone's fault and I'm at fault for keeping those people around.

I'm just wondering if people here actually have given up their cell phones and have been happier doing so.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

I like my phone, especially since it has internet, haha.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

dave.o said:


> @_demigod_ speaking of gaming on your phone, have you got N64oid? It's a pretty awesome emulator roud:


Already have it \o/


----------



## Pleiades (Feb 28, 2013)

Even though I love gadgets, I'm not attached to my cell phone ... I only use it for emergencies.  Remembering to keep it charged is a nuisance for me as I rarely use it.


----------



## marcial (May 26, 2013)

Is it owning the cellphone that's a problem or the jerks who send you messages? 'coz you can always ignore them, right?


----------



## Kyo (Dec 4, 2012)

My phone is almost useless. I'm lazy to pick it up, and my mom has to force me to charge it. 

I find calls and text messages that demand immediate response bothersome. I usually don't reply anymore. Essentially I only keep one because people around me demand me to.


----------



## Paquita (Mar 12, 2013)

"We can’t jump off bridges anymore because our iPhones will get ruined. We can’t take skinny dips in the ocean, because there’s no service on the beach and adventures aren’t real unless they’re on Instagram. Technology has doomed the spontaneity of adventure and we’re helping destroy it every time we Google, check-in, and hashtag."

Probably would be happier without being so reliant on technology. Regardless, I keep my phone on me at all times and sleep with it under my pillow -___-


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Paquita said:


> "We can’t jump off bridges anymore because our iPhones will get ruined.


Get a new phone, or plan on it, perhaps have a plastic case you can keep it in.



> We can’t take skinny dips in the ocean, because there’s no service on the beach and adventures aren’t real unless they’re on Instagram. Technology has doomed the spontaneity of adventure and we’re helping destroy it every time we Google, check-in, and hashtag."


Meh "we". Who actually _does_ all that stuff? It seems not only impractical but ludicrous.

Aside from looking practical stuff up on Google.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

Paquita said:


> "We can’t jump off bridges anymore because our iPhones will get ruined. We can’t take skinny dips in the ocean, because there’s no service on the beach and adventures aren’t real unless they’re on Instagram. Technology has doomed the spontaneity of adventure and we’re helping destroy it every time we Google, check-in, and hashtag."
> 
> Probably would be happier without being so reliant on technology. Regardless, I keep my phone on me at all times and sleep with it under my pillow -___-


I have a nice blue case for my phone, and keep it hooked up to the computer USB so it is always charged. It is usually off these days. Tomorrow I will be using it as a GPS.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

I've been thinking about doing this recently, actually. Just not having a phone. The problem is, nobody really rings or texts me or anything. So when you do have a phone, somewhere in the back of your mind you're kind of hoping that you'll hear from somebody, and then you don't so you're disappointed. Whereas if you don't have a phone, you know that you _can't_ hear from anybody, so you can't really be disappointed. So I can see why not having a phone would kind of eradicate a lot of noise in your head.


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

I know this is the anti-extrovert answer, but I HATE owning a cell phone. I feel like I'm paying so much a month just so people can tell me things immediately instead of waiting until they see me a few hours later. And don't even get me started on passive-aggressive text messages!

Also, Raidou Kuzunoha FTW.

Figured I would expand a little more. It's rant time, people! A little after I lost my last job I turned my phone off, since I expected to be jobless for at least a month or two, which I was. When I got a new job I never turned it back on because, well, I loved not having it. At the time we also still had a land line so work could reach me that way. It never seemed necessary. A few months ago I finally go a new phone and bought service for it. One of my ESTJ superiors said something like, "You grew up today!" and I scoffed.

Well, after paying my bill for the next month, my phone unexpectedly stopped working. The company that provides service is trying to blame the phone, but it literally stopped working RIGHT after I made the payment and had been doing just fine before. I got my receipt and immediately, it says it can't read my sim card. Wtf? My INTJ friend said I should just keep demanding to speak to a supervisor when I call until I can get a refund, but after my first bout with those people I just can't get motivated to try again. Sigh.

So yes, cell phones suck.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Cantarella said:


> I know this is the anti-extrovert answer, but I HATE owning a cell phone. I feel like I'm paying so much a month just so people can tell me things immediately instead of waiting until they see me a few hours later. And don't even get me started on passive-aggressive text messages!
> 
> Also, Raidou Kuzunoha FTW.


I wouldn't be surprised if we found that a lot of (conventionally-defined, not necessarily cognitive) introverts appreciate their phones for the distance in communication (like I do), while a lot of extraverts would rather just have face to face conversations.


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

Flatliner said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if we found that a lot of (conventionally-defined, not necessarily cognitive) introverts appreciate their phones for the distance in communication (like I do), while a lot of extraverts would rather just have face to face conversations.


Yeah, pretty much. I had a teacher who I'm pretty sure was ENFJ and he used to bitch so much about cell phones and how they enable people to be even more anti-social and wrapped up in themselves, which is something I also complain about whenever I get the chance. However, I do take my trusty tablet with me everywhere in case I get stuck somewhere with no one to talk to and nothing interesting to think about.

Also, I am appreciating your avatar a lot right now.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Cantarella said:


> Yeah, pretty much. I had a teacher who I'm pretty sure was ENFJ and he used to bitch so much about cell phones and how they enable people to be even more anti-social and wrapped up in themselves, which is something I also complain about whenever I get the chance. However, I do take my trusty tablet with me everywhere in case I get stuck somewhere with no one to talk to and nothing interesting to think about.
> 
> Also, I am appreciating your avatar a lot right now.


It is having a 'face-to-face' conversation with you, so to speak..


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

Flatliner said:


> It is having a 'face-to-face' conversation with you, so to speak..


LOL. Yes, and I can't ignore such a pretty face!


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Cantarella said:


> LOL. Yes, and I can't ignore such a pretty face!


If we all looked as good as anime characters, eh.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I really don't like mobile phones. In a sense I wish they'd never been invented


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

At times it's nice, like when your landlord is trying to hunt you down. 

Other times it's the biggest pain in the ass, especially when a lot of work shifts are on call and they so want to write you up for not having a phone but they technically can't. It's also hard to plan stuff to do with friends at a moment's notice, which is usually how I roll. 

Luckily I have a phone now, but it will not hold a charge for more than ten minutes and will only allow me for one minute of phone calls and three text messages. I'm looking to buy one online sometime when I get the money, one of those indestructible ones that has a keypad. Even if I break this one, at least I'll be impressed with myself saying I can break an indestructible phone.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

Flatliner said:


> If we all looked as good as anime characters, eh.


I plan on cosplaying Raidou. I have the katana and Jack Frost plush. Guess it doesn't matter I have boobs, the jacket will hopefully hide them. I guess I'll be a chibi Raidou though since I'm 5" tall >< Pint sized Raidou.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

Cantarella said:


> LOL. Yes, and I can't ignore such a pretty face!


Hopefully this doesn't turn in to I love seeing your pretty face online, but irl I can't say it quite compares 8V


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

demigod said:


> I plan on cosplaying Raidou. I have the katana and Jack Frost plush. Guess it doesn't matter I have boobs, the jacket will hopefully hide them. I guess I'll be a chibi Raidou though since I'm 5" tall >< Pint sized Raidou.


THAT IS SO ADORABLE.



demigod said:


> Hopefully this doesn't turn in to I love seeing your pretty face online, but irl I can't say it quite compares 8V


Haha what now?


----------

